# Online Fabric Sale



## Bishoujo (Jan 16, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know that http://www.fabricdepot.com is having a 40% off sale. Some of it is eh, lots of it is fab. Mothers Day is almost here so if anyone has a mom who needs stash bulding... Well there you go!


----------

